# White lump on my beta fish



## missnorcal (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone know what this white lump is? Its starting to appear on both sides now.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Can you please fill out the "sticky" in the disease section and describe the white area? Is it fluffy or stringy?


----------



## missnorcal (Jun 4, 2011)

Sticky----
Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallon
What temperature is your tank? Not sure. 70s perhaps.
Does your tank have a filter? Used to til it broke.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? -
Is your tank heated? no.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 0 

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Round Beta Bites.
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once every 3 months.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? All of it.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? None.


Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Has brown dots on skin now and has two white lumps gradually growing on both sides of fish. Its hard and wont scrape off.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Months ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No. Dont know whats wrong with it.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? One time when it was acting really weak for a while a long time ago.
How old is your fish (approximately)? 2 tyears


----------

